# Low TEST E with higher NPP



## R1rider (Jan 14, 2013)

Sup everyone,

I am a Nandrolone lover. Love the stuff, makes me strong as a bull with great gains.

I am finished with my cruise for 10 weeks. I am planning on another blast with test e and npp. I have run npp a few times before with great results. In the past i have always ran test higher than npp.

This time i want to run around 250mg test e weekly and around 400-500 mg of npp weekly. I have heard this reduces sides and works great. I want to give this a try.

I will be running letro and caber to take care of any sides.

Current stats

255lbs @ 6-2 around 15%bf

Anyone here tried this before? What was your experience like? Would you recommend it?

Thank You
Respect

R1


----------



## PFM (Jan 14, 2013)

The only issues I see is experiencing ED due to the Nan. But yes Nan is great, I am running Test/Nan 2:1 to eliminate any pecker problems.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 14, 2013)

I would run aromasin and caber. letro is some very strong shit.... if you add some mast or proviron along with the caber and your Johnson will be gtg.

Your joints will thank you. Deca/npp helps grow cartilage. High levels of test make it brittle so running low test and higher npp/deca will be a good cycle for your joints. 

If you are running a long ester test, why not match it up with a long ester nandralone.... run deca if you are running test e IMO.

I wish I liked deca/npp. My joints sure could se the help! 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## JOMO (Jan 14, 2013)

I've only run them at Npp 450/test 500. No ED issues. Im actually contemplating running this cycle again before I jump on the tren train. Only ran 8 1/2 weeks Npp, didnt look far enough ahead with me upping the dose.


----------



## 0tj0 (Jan 14, 2013)

This is actually pretty close to what I am planning on doing this summer. I'm going 300/600 though plus mast at somewhere around 400-500. I think you should be fine. 

Like Vette said though letro is over kill. Estro crashing is not much fun from what I hear. Your AI is only there to fight the estro from the test not really from the NPP. Since your test dose will be low then letro will be to much. You should be fine with Adex or Masin. 

Also make sure you stock extra test just in case you do get some pecker problems. That way you can bump it up.


----------



## R1rider (Jan 15, 2013)

PFM said:


> The only issues I see is experiencing ED due to the Nan. But yes Nan is great, I am running Test/Nan 2:1 to eliminate any pecker problems.



I will be taking .50 cabergoline e3d for that. I hope i dont have pecker problems. If i do, i will bump the test up to 500mg


----------



## R1rider (Jan 15, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I would run aromasin and caber. letro is some very strong shit.... if you add some mast or proviron along with the caber and your Johnson will be gtg.
> 
> Your joints will thank you. Deca/npp helps grow cartilage. High levels of test make it brittle so running low test and higher npp/deca will be a good cycle for your joints.
> 
> ...




Hey Vette,

I only run 1.25 mg letro once a week and it works great for me. I have tried others (adex, aromasn) but i love the way letro works for me. the caber seems to take care of my johnson issues.

I would love to run deca, but i dont want to wait 6-8 weeks to start seeing results. With npp i will see results within 2 weeks.


----------



## R1rider (Jan 15, 2013)

0tj0 said:


> This is actually pretty close to what I am planning on doing this summer. I'm going 300/600 though plus mast at somewhere around 400-500. I think you should be fine.
> 
> Like Vette said though letro is over kill. Estro crashing is not much fun from what I hear. Your AI is only there to fight the estro from the test not really from the NPP. Since your test dose will be low then letro will be to much. You should be fine with Adex or Masin.
> 
> Also make sure you stock extra test just in case you do get some pecker problems. That way you can bump it up.



I have about 40 amps of test e, should be enough even if i have to bump it up


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 15, 2013)

I've got three weeks left on a test / deca blast & have been running at 500 Test E / 400 Deca weekly, plus caber, aromasin. No johnson issues at all and solid mass gains coupled with a bulking diet. 

Only question I would have will be your pinning frequency - eg. you'll want to pin your NPP probably eod, and your Test E only 2x per week. Seems you could save yourself a few holes and some potential confusion by running deca instead of NPP, or by matching a shorter ester Test to your NPP.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 15, 2013)

Im running test e and npp at 600/600 no lil guy issues..


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 15, 2013)

R1rider said:


> Hey Vette,
> 
> I only run 1.25 mg letro once a week and it works great for me. I have tried others (adex, aromasn) but i love the way letro works for me. the caber seems to take care of my johnson issues.
> 
> I would love to run deca, but i dont want to wait 6-8 weeks to start seeing results. With npp i will see results within 2 weeks.



The caber is for prolactin issues. The only gyno you need to worry about is from the test. With a low dose you will probably be fine with less of an AI BUT- it's personal preference as you said so do what works for you brother.

I hope you have a great run... 

Much Respect!
Vette


----------



## R1rider (Jan 15, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> I've got three weeks left on a test / deca blast & have been running at 500 Test E / 400 Deca weekly, plus caber, aromasin. No johnson issues at all and solid mass gains coupled with a bulking diet.
> 
> Only question I would have will be your pinning frequency - eg. you'll want to pin your NPP probably eod, and your Test E only 2x per week. Seems you could save yourself a few holes and some potential confusion by running deca instead of NPP, or by matching a shorter ester Test to your NPP.



Hey Savage

You dont really need eod pinning with npp. e3d is fine

I dont feel like running a 16 week cycle again with test/deca. Deca takes for ever to fully kick in. With npp your there in less than 2 weeks


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 15, 2013)

R1rider said:


> I dont feel like running a 16 week cycle again with test/deca. Deca takes for ever to fully kick in. With npp your there in less than 2 weeks




Oh so true my friend! I always feel like complete total shit on deca/npp so I run npp as well since I can run a short cycle (8weeks) with it..... I wish I liked it but for whatever reason it simply makes me feel like total crap..... weird huh?

Log your run and keep up updated... we need more logs on here!

Much Respect Brother!
Vette


----------



## R1rider (Jan 17, 2013)

^ will do brother


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 21, 2013)

I was considering adding Deca to my next run but may go with NPP.  I like the idea of being able to back out faster if I find out it makes me feel like shit.


----------



## cougar (Jan 29, 2013)

600 Nandrolone (200 short ester,400 long ester)
   600 Test (200 short ester,400 long ester)
    Orals:
    Week 1-4 Dbol @40mg/d split into 2 doses,one am,one pm,or both doses pre-workout
    Week ?-12 Var @ 40mg/d (you can do 4 to 8 weeks on var)
     AI 12.5 Aromasin E3D
                 Camber .5mg 1 a week 1-10
                 HCG 250 iu 2 x week
                 Liv-52 -??
                 Milk This - ??
  what do you think?  Everyone's PCT is different so  ???


----------



## R1rider (Feb 1, 2013)

looks juicy...

i would run the test 2 more weeks past the nandrolone

i never run liver protection, but i rarely run orals and no more than 4 weeks at a time.

you will want to run some hcg and a good pct. nandrolone is bitch with recovery. also make sure to continue caber into pct and a few weeks after as prolactin can rebound after a cycle


----------



## Emmerz24 (Feb 2, 2013)

I just started a test/npp cycle myself this week. Running test 600 and npp 400 though. Can't wait for it to kick in.. Should be a good ride. Good luck on your experiment. Keep us posted how it goes


----------



## R1rider (Feb 2, 2013)

Good luck with the cycle, it will be a good ride. Just eat good and train hard brother

will do.


----------

